# IPad 3G use in Europe



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone here taken their iPad to Europe and used 3G?  I've read about cutting up sim cards to fit, but it seems like a hassle.  I don't want to run up roaming charges either.  Free wifi doesn't seem to be as prevalent.  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My sister is in London right now with her brand-new (Christmas gift) iPad. She's been playing Words with Friends with me so I know it is working. She has wifi only though, so they must have wifi at the hotel or wherever...

L


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Leslie! I hope I can snag wifi, too!  Has she seen any more snow since she's been there?


----------

